# Best Marine Fish Food



## jumpman23 (Apr 28, 2008)

I've tested the below but i noticed the fish don't seems to enjoy the red granules.










Any good idea which is the best fish food, i'm thinking to switch to JBL fish food.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

I use the following:

*Ocean Nutrition* products for dried foods like pellet, flake, and dried nori

*Reef Nutrition* products for coral foods

*SanFrancisco Bay Brands* products for frozen foods


----------



## jumpman23 (Apr 28, 2008)

*JBL Marine fish food*

Today i bought JBL MariPearls, hopefully my damsel and blue tang will like it.










I also noticed, the fishes prefer brighter lighting, when i put Nirox Bright Moon 15w the blue tang did not come out from the liverocks.










I guess if it is for fish tank i dun have to spend so much to invest blue or pink lighting, just a bright white light.

I used the following.










The effect is this, but the fish enjoy it.


----------

